# Griff has discovered a whole new world !!



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Griff is now out and about in the big world and is loving it. He walks great on his lead and gets very excited when meeting other people. 
Though he does understand the no word for jumping up he sometimes forgets when we are out and about. He sits at the kerb before crossing the road. This morning we went down the river which is just a short walk from where we live and was very intrested in the water and the ducks lol. I let him of the lead and he just waddles along beside me, though he is never far from my ankles when in the house anyway. We visited the chickens which he was scared of (big woose !!) Next stop tomorrow is the field with sheep and cows in it though I think he will probably be a big woose when it comes to them also. Taking camera with me tomorrow will so will get some new pics up. What a difference it makes being able to get him out and about. He is as I speak curled up in ball snoring !!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't wait to get next week! Can't wait to see your pics! Happy snapping!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry - I meant that I can't wait to get out next week also!! It does start to feel like cabin fever during the last week!


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Jane, Yes it is like cabin fever, I walked Griff round the garden with his lead on lol. Not long for you to go now


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeay! It is a great feeling taking your puppy out for the first time


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds brilliant. Its so nice when you can finally take them for a walk. Glad to hear you're already taking Griff off lead too. Are you practicing recall, on the odd moment he wanders far enough away


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't wait to get Cookie out! He's desperate to be out, he runs into the porch and puts his front feet onto the window still to look out. Second injection tomorrow!!


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Fallon, Griff is having a great time !!! Love him to bits . Yes Julie he just need to hear my voice and he comes a running, we have a great bond. My husband said never seen anything like it and he is an ex police dog handler. Griff is such a joy to me and we are having great fun together.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Kate .. great to hear Griff is out and about in the big wide world, and it sounds like you are really enjoying your lovely new pup  ... I love walking my dogs, its the best part of my day ... enjoy your mini adventures with Griff and of course we would all love to see pics soon xxx


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

That's brilliant that Griff is loving his walks on the lead, I've heard that some puppies can be a bit overwhelmed with the walks at first - I will get to find out as I get to take Poppy out for her first walk tomorrow! I understand that cabin fever feeling completely as I have felt it myself and have been desperate just to be able to get out for a walk with her. Can't wait to see your pics of Griff.


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

*some new pics*

Griff and Mackie down the beach for the first time. In the car and of course crashed out after !!!!


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Have posted some new pics of Griff x


----------



## lisalooloo (Sep 30, 2011)

What a great walk that was even though it took twice as long with everyone wanting to pet them and say Hello!  xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

katycat said:


> Griff and Mackie down the beach for the first time. In the car and of course crashed out after !!!!


Beautiful! 

Turi x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm sure you know already but be very careful with dogs and cows it is quite common for cows to chase dogs and owners have been trampled! Sorry probably me being over cautious.


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

It's fine Sue, I don't actually go into the fields. We are surrounded by cow and sheep fields, so Griff has to get used to walking past them. He will come across them everyday when we are out walking. No way would you catch me in a field full of cows, to many cow pats lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He looks so much like Biscuit! - he has exactly the same colouring. Biscuit has had his last injections last Tuesday so not long till we venture out! I've been amazed at how how clean his white coat stays. It really does seem to just brush out. Mind you, we haven't had muddy puddles yet!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> He looks so much like Biscuit! - he has exactly the same colouring. Biscuit has had his last injections last Tuesday so not long till we venture out! I've been amazed at how how clean his white coat stays. It really does seem to just brush out. Mind you, we haven't had muddy puddles yet!


...and Izzy 
Muddy puddles


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Feeling very jealous but glad you enjoyed it! You obviously live in a fab dog walking area! Am I right in thinking its 2 weeks after the second injection that they are allowed out? If so that will be the 7th December. Seems ages!


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

It is a week after there second injection Jane so you not got long to go


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

My goodness they do look alike, as for the white coat wait till your out walking lol. Griff gets in a right mess as we in the country, so lots of Muddy puddles. He is like my Granddaughter attracted to them, been watching to much Peppa Pig (who has a lot to answer for lol)


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit had his 2nd injections last Tuesday and the vet said 5-7 days, which would be tomorrow. However, others say 10-14 days to be really sure and it is so confusing! I wish there was a definite rule and I know this has already been covered on another thread. It's getting so tempting by the day. He had Eurican the first time and then Nobivac the second. We did put him down on a quiet path in the park yesterday as he wanted to do a wee but then we picked him up again. One lap of the lake, which would normally take 15 mins, took hours as so many people wanted to stroke him and ask what breed he was!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

ps: Ali - would love to see some updates pics of beautiful Izzy!!


----------

